# Hoppers got us good.



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

With it being dry and all I decieded to cut instead of spray the fields. To much money sunk into it already. Look at them all.. Notice how thin it is. They've completely demolished it. It turned south just in a week... 
Ugh..

Hay should have plenty of protein in it though....
http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r502/thect2013/7d28b27f.mp4


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Same thing happened to me back in March. Weevils showed up and by the time I got the sprayer out, everything set up and got the right weather, the little darlings had stripped big sections of my stand. It recovered fairly nicely. But no yield to speak of on the first cutting; second cutting about normal.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Dimillin will take care of there ass, 225.00'For enough to do 60 acres.......


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

A suggestion for the next time you plant alfalfa, consider a variety with a HR rating for hoppers.

The alfalfa varieties I have seen with hopper resistance usually give up some aphid resistance so look close at the offerings.

Here we are off the main hopper fly way and only see them every 5 or more years and may go more than 20 years between significant infestations. For that reason I seldom look for hopper resistance, because every year we have aphids of some kind.

I have found that Local Seed Dealers mostly sell the varieties that were sold to them, not necessarily what you would really like.

I may pick up my seed at a local dealer's store, but I order what I want from the District Sales representatives or go directly to the seed headquarters. 
At one time I ordered from my local seed dealer *Cimarron VR *for delivery in August. Ended up with a green sack variety that was not listed on http://alfalfa.org/pdf/2012%20NAFA%20Variety%20Leaflet.pdf a publication of http://alfalfa.org.
I have never been back to that dealer.


----------

